# Trying a very different haircut for Lou & Apollo



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Trying a very different haircut for Lou & Apollo 

Lou has a topknot!! And rubber banded and everything... Hehehehe 
And I'm going for a "kind of mustache" for Apollo soon!
It's still in progress....
And look at them super fluffy tails!!

I wanted Lou to look girly 
And Apollo manly

People ALWAYS a think Lou is the boy (for bring apricot I guess) 
And they think Apollo is the girl for bring so white and clean-cotton-candy kinda looking LOL
******Do you think they look like girl & boy s bit better now? 


I want full-long-haired head and tails and then really short hair on the bodies 

I hope u like photo


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

still the happiest looking dogs at pf! so cute.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

More girly ? My lulu / Lealou / loulou ?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks!!! 

What about Apollo, more manly looking ? 

I'd really like to know if you guys passed us in the street if it would be a bit easier to know which is the boy and which is the girl


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

patk said:


> still the happiest looking dogs at pf! so cute.


Thanks sooooooo much for saying that.  
You made me smile real big saying that. I really really want them to have a great life, they bring me joy and are the best furry Angels and natural-born-therapists ever!!! Hehehe


I thank them every day ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

First off, I've missed you and think of you often!!! So nice to see you here again!

I LOVE the topknot on Lou, she looks so so girly! And I love the mustache on Apollo, almost Japanese style, right? There is no mistaking he is a boy!

Welcome back!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Love the new grooms. Lol, I loved their old grooms too! Always think about your story of one of them bringing you an untasted piece of chocolate still in its wrapper, as I chase Buck around shouting "DROP It!" Welcome back!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

They are beautiful however you have them. Have fun and enjoy mixing it up a bit.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

i do think Apollo looks like a boy. Lou is rocking that topknot and she looks adorable. I think a shaved face looks best with a topknot and would definitely help her look more feminine. They look perfectly beautiful and happy just the way they are right now though. 

How about a girly looking collar for Lou? 

pr


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

They look wonderful Lou - no matter what they are wearing. Yes,I like the top knot very much! Hugs...


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Have you considered putting a pink ribbon on Lou's topknot? That should stop most people from calling her a boy; not all though. Believe me, we went through months of dressing the bald baby girl in pink ruffled dresses and we still had people calling her a boy. Some people are just dense. Oh, you can also buy colored ponytail bands (no metal) in girly colors. Now, for a real masculine look, if you can stand to do it, cut the hair short on Apollo's ears. . Yeah, I know I can't make myself do that. Here's Wilson next to his brother Nike. My daughter has him in a mohawk that is growing into a ponydoodle. No one calls him a girl. In fact, she had him out on Camp Pendleton and a Marine commented, "that is one badass poodle!"


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

The top knot looks great! And, YES, the mustache look signals "boy"! They look great......gonna look greater with a little more growth!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Keep going on the topknot and for sure she will look "girly". I agree short ears look very boy like but I could never do it myself. I think you will run into everyone thinking the light color dogs are all girls! You never would see a white BOY Poodle, of course not! LOL. And boys would never have a bow or bands in their hair! (Ive had people say this about Stella, of course she is a girl, she has a bow in her hair) I think they will look great no matter what you end up with, and if you want a change again, that the fun of all that hair!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My goodness!!! ❤ You all made me tear up a bit. I've been through a lot and it's been really hard, even worse today because it's Father's Day. Some of you know what happened with my dad's passing... 
I REALLY appreciate l you guy's messages. I feel sooo alone trapped inside my own mind sometimes, and then all of a sudden I see several messages from sweet caring awesome people. It made me smile and it warmed my heart a bit.. Thank you for that . I haven't slept, it's 9 am... But ya know what? My day started well because of of the fact that you all are a good reminder that there is good people in this world and I'm lucky to have y'all's friendship . I do consider this a PF family!!!  :love2:

Big hugs to everyone! 
Have a great Father's Day and if it is difficult for some of you too, I wish you some comfort in your heart, just like I got right now  :love2:

Here is another photo it's older, the topknot was shorter then but I love the look in their faces (the browser only lets me upload 1 at s time)


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Mfmst said:


> Love the new grooms. Lol, I loved their old grooms too! Always think about your story of one of them bringing you an untasted piece of chocolate still in its wrapper, as I chase Buck around shouting "DROP It!" Welcome back!


Thank you! And yup... That was an amazing moment. They amaze me often. Like my mother was with them an dropped treats and food on the floor and they just stared in her eyes, she was like wow! And then she picked up the treat from the floor and then they gently took it from her finger tips. They know "the big rule to NOT pickup anything off the ground/floor except for their toys. AND socks, but that's my fault LOL OH Apollo will pick up our shoes & clothing and cuddle with them too LOL 
They will only chew my shoes it if they are REALLY upset with me. If I've been out of town or if I've been really stressed out and not giving them the love and attention they want and deserve. But I forgive them cox it's really rare and my fault. 

These two ....
Hehehehehe 

Ps. I wouldn't call it a "groom" I've been "grooming" them myself and I'm not good at it at all... It's hard work! The scissoring is an art!!! I feel bad that they are so "mop-looking" but it's the best I've been able to do. They are "well maintained" but NOT properly groomed at all. I moved far away from my friend/awesome groomer. and I can't find a groomer that I can truly trust here yet. 

Thank you again  

Look at Apollo hugging my shirt hehehe


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lets see if I can add more than 1 photo back on the app. Instead of the browser 

Apollo cuddles with the TV remotes , his teddy bear, daddy's sweater/hoodie .. he really cuddles with tennishoes ! 

Lou is a cuddler too, but when she was a puppy she was soooo not! But now, when we are all sleeping in bed, she pushes her back against mine real hard as if she can't get close enough Hehehe


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Hey, the Dynamic Duo are back!!!

Loving Lou's new do - very cute  And yeah, maybe trim her face shorter if you don't feel up to a full face shave (I know you like the woolly look!!). Between that and Apollo's new 'tache and a little bow in Lou's new TK and some bling there will be no mistaking him and her!

Mind you, I love them in their usual trims too!!

Great seeing the smiley-est Spoos in the world back looking so great!! And big hugs to mom too :hug:


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

They're adorable!!! I love the short haired body, long fluffy topknot and tail look! Or a Miami with a really short clipped body and big bracelets...adorable.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Indiana said:


> They're adorable!!! I love the short haired body, long fluffy topknot and tail look! Or a Miami with a really short clipped body and big bracelets...adorable.


That's exactly what I'm thinking of doing.

Puffy head, ears and tails... But almost nekkid on the body LOL kinda like this photo below (I don't own this picture, I got it on Instagram )


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I have been missing you and your kids, Lou. So very good to see you back here. The kids look great and I especially love the pictures of them snuggling with you. It is clear you all give each other much joy.

Thank you for sharing your family with us.

Viking Queen


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Glad to hear you are working up the nerve to groom them.....I think a TK on Lou will be sooooo cute and feme!!!!!! Yup nekkid body with bracelets and Tk for her!!!!LOL! I'd love to see her with a shaved face (hint hint).............LOL!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Glad to hear you are working up the nerve to groom them.....I think a TK on Lou will be sooooo cute and feme!!!!!! Yup nekkid body with bracelets and Tk for her!!!!LOL! I'd love to see her with a shaved face (hint hint).............LOL!


I shaved her face once  it was so difficult ... I was afraid to accidental cut her since the blade is way closer to the skin, and the face is just complicated , but look !! I shaved it once  did my best but I'm no groomer LOL

On this phone the hair had already grown some. But I shaved it all
She has s really long nose!! Muzzle! Let me see if I can find another photo


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Lou - just chiming in to welcome you back! The pooches look great! I have Luce in a Miami type clip and love it! Hmmmm....a Mohawk for Apollo? Yeah! That sounds very "manly"!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Here!! When I shaved Lou's face


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

Lou said:


> My goodness!!! ❤ You all made me tear up a bit. I've been through a lot and it's been really hard, even worse today because it's Father's Day. Some of you know what happened with my dad's passing...
> I REALLY appreciate l you guy's messages. I feel sooo alone trapped inside my own mind sometimes, and then all of a sudden I see several messages from sweet caring awesome people. It made me smile and it warmed my heart a bit.. Thank you for that . I haven't slept, it's 9 am... But ya know what? My day started well because of of the fact that you all are a good reminder that there is good people in this world and I'm lucky to have y'all's friendship . I do consider this a PF family!!!  :love2:
> 
> Big hugs to everyone!
> ...


I'm new to the forum but just wanted you to know you're not the only one missing your Dad. This was my 1st Fathers day without mine. He passed away 2 days before xmas day so that was really tough as well. Sending hugs


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

White one looks like boy now  I tend to like the boys in a trim with ears anywhere from shaved completely to like a snap-on comb length from ½ to 2".


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I just love your two babies! Lou does look very girly!! So glad to see them again!


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

I think a shaved short face looks best with a top knot and will really make her look like a girl, your boy looks good though!


----------

